# Smoking Out The Facts Of E-cigarettes



## Alex (23/4/14)

This is the best video I have seen to date.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (23/4/14)

Nice clip!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (23/4/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Nice clip!!


Why then did you "dislike" it? Slip of the finger? You can undo the rating should you wish to.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (23/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Why then did you "dislike" it? Slip of the finger? You can undo the rating should you wish to.



Sorry was ment to be a LIKE

Reactions: Like 2


----------

